# inspection and testing



## neal green (Jul 11, 2008)

hi guys im new the site. my boss has just put a quote in to test and inspect a massive factory in nuneaton. he has heard from certain people that he only has to test 10% of the installation. is he right in thinking this if not then how much does he have to test.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

neal green said:


> hi guys im new the site. my boss has just put a quote in to test and inspect a massive factory in nuneaton. he has heard from certain people that he only has to test 10% of the installation. is he right in thinking this if not then how much does he have to test.


Not sure where 10% comes from, I know when I test and inspect some where it is 100%, why would a factory want the place tested and inspected and agree that only 10% tested is good enough?


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

I'll probably get shot down in flames for this; and please don't take it the wrong way but, if he does not know the test parameters should he really be doing the job anyway?:whistling2:


----------



## alland13 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi mate, depends on his price and the clients requirements. A 10% test is acceptable, but its 10% of each D.B with my company


----------



## Fletchshef (Mar 23, 2008)

i think he's saying 10% of the installation per year for periodic testing. Surely its best to test an estimated one third of an installation if its an industrial premises or 20% if its a commercial one every year. A lot of firms do just test 10% a year though.


----------

